# Dog body language



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I am doing some 121 behaviour training with Obi at the moment and learning all about the body language dogs use with each other. I find it fascinating. 

Here's a video of Obi and Roo playing chase but it's the signal he gives her to tell her he's had enough that I found interesting. She responds immediately. Can you spot it? 

Clink on the video link:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BDWpM99bg64 for mobile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDWpM99bg64 for desktop

If only I could teach the kids this


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like they are having great fun....no idea, possibly when he goes face to face with her??


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Is it the shake? So funny that she copies him! Mine are exactly like that.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have very low vision and the video was small but I love watching them chase. i am very interested in the whole body language thing. Jake has his first puppy/teen class tomorrow. We met the trainer last week and he is very big on learning o read dog body language.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I love this video and delighted you brought up this thread as I'm such a novice in this area and would love to learn more.

Of course I've no idea what the signal was :question::question:

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh can only spot where he faces her but really not sure at all.....it's fascinating, keep meaning to look for a book, someone recommended one but I've forgotten who or what it was. Need loads of info Clare it sounds great xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

can't get the video to work on my comp for some reason which is a shame, I'd love to do a course on body language and general dog behaviour, I know about some calming signals but that is about it.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Boo Hoo 
Can't get it to work on my laptop
I really really want to watch it now!

Val


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd of just presumed that it was because obi had lay down, I'd love to know too x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I got to see it but it was really blurry and unclear on my computer, think he must have done something just before laying down as it looked like she was already starting to run back to you when he did.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll see if I can upload a copy of it directly here or perhaps via photo bucket.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well he laid down and she came back to you.....but then he joined you again...another little play and then he went face to face with her and sort of put his head square on to her, then he turned away and shook himself. So I think it's what he did with his head when he eyeballed her...... they were having a great time. Lovely place for a walk.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now can't wait for the flipping answer 

Whatever it is I think it shows there is a lot of interest in this Clare so I'm sure we would all love to learn with you


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes come on Clare - tell us, tell us, pleeeeease!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

No idea, but keen to know the answer. 

Roo obviously suddenly stopped playing and ran back to you. Maybe out of earshot he told her 'enough' 

They did have a great romp together


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Is it the shake? So funny that she copies him! Mine are exactly like that.


Well spotted Tess. It was indeed the shake! 

Just after they eyeball each other he turns his body away and licks his lips which are calming signals. Roo is about to ignore and continue but then he shakes, which when out of context (i.e. not getting rid of excess water) is known as "shaking off" and is used as a diffusing action to calm things down. She immediately acknowledges by shaking too and then they both break off their vigorous play and walk on.

I tried to upload it to photo bucket but it's taking forever but this you tube link might be a bit better as the other one was for mobile display 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDWpM99bg64


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Brilliant. Will try that myself when I have had enough......of everyone!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Clare, was able to watch this time 
Fascinating to see how they interact with each other.
When walking Milo he seems to know which dogs to approach to play with and which to avoid. I expect they give signals via body language to him ?

Val


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I went on a course and they talked about 'shedding stress' by shaking... if you encounter a dog that barks and lunges at your dog when you are walking on lead, the trainer advised that once you have moved away from the aggressor dog you should shake (your dog will copy you and also shake) this will help him to cope with the situation and get rid of the stress he is feeling...
Yawning can also do the same - if you've been playing tugga type games with your dog and it has got quite wound up, you can help to calm them down at the end of the game by licking the corners of your mouth, looking just to the left of their eyes (not AT their eyes - which is confrontational) and then yawn with a little shake....
Have you ever read Konrad Lorenz, Man meets Dog? I think it was written in the 40s - he was an animal behaviourist who did all the stuff on imprinting in young geese? We had a copy of the book at school and I loved it - it had beautiful line drawn pictures and he was a fanatastic observer! This thread made me think of it - I'm going to see if I can get hold of a copy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Really interesting I'll be on the look out xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting stuff....I find it quite fascinating!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> I went on a course and they talked about 'shedding stress' by shaking... if you encounter a dog that barks and lunges at your dog when you are walking on lead, the trainer advised that once you have moved away from the aggressor dog you should shake (your dog will copy you and also shake) this will help him to cope with the situation and get rid of the stress he is feeling...
> Yawning can also do the same - if you've been playing tugga type games with your dog and it has got quite wound up, you can help to calm them down at the end of the game by licking the corners of your mouth, looking just to the left of their eyes (not AT their eyes - which is confrontational) and then yawn with a little shake....
> Have you ever read Konrad Lorenz, Man meets Dog? I think it was written in the 40s - he was an animal behaviourist who did all the stuff on imprinting in young geese? We had a copy of the book at school and I loved it - it had beautiful line drawn pictures and he was a fanatastic observer! This thread made me think of it - I'm going to see if I can get hold of a copy.


Thanks Marzi, I'll look up Konrad. Yes, the shaking off is definitely used to diffuse so can see why it would be beneficial to relieve stress. 

For those interested, another author to look out for is a Norwegian lady called Turid Ragaas. Im now becoming obsessed with watching my dogs! 

I'd love to go on a course just to study dog body language, might have to look in to as the training I'm doing at the moment is specific to Obi and his fear aggression with certain dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Clare will have to email / ring you I've been meaning to look into something myself as Wilfs 'allergy' to boxers is getting worse, where its starting affect our walks and it ain't fun x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> I'd love to go on a course just to study dog body language, might have to look in to as the training I'm doing at the moment is specific to Obi and his fear aggression with certain dogs.


What an interesting post, I'd love to study dog body language as well, as I find it so fascinating. Did you see a personal trainer with regards to the training you are doing at the moment with Obi? If so did they tell you what signals to look out for?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I love this kind of thing! Dogs communicate so well with each other but it can be so subtle it's easy for us humans to miss the signals. I can imagine you walking around the house, shaking off and yawning, the kids must think you have gone nuts


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh Clare will have to email / ring you I've been meaning to look into something myself as Wilfs 'allergy' to boxers is getting worse, where its starting affect our walks and it ain't fun x


I read somewhere that other dogs can't read Boxers language very well because of the shape of their faces, this also includes other dogs with that kind of face - don't know how true it is.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh Clare will have to email / ring you I've been meaning to look into something myself as Wilfs 'allergy' to boxers is getting worse, where its starting affect our walks and it ain't fun x


Hi Karen, oh I completely understand your frustration. It does spoil the walk if you're getting anxious about what dogs you might meet and more difficult to manage when you have two with you. With Obi I can go for days without incident and lots of happy playing with other dogs because it's not all dogs or a certain breed. It seems to be puppies or really bouncy/in your face/confident dogs that he is fearful of and goes automatically in to defence mode. I'm often on tenter hooks trying to spot any potential dog before he does so I can recall him and of course sometimes when he's on lead they run up to him anyway. Happy to share anything I learn with you .



Muttley Brody said:


> What an interesting post, I'd love to study dog body language as well, as I find it so fascinating. Did you see a personal trainer with regards to the training you are doing at the moment with Obi? If so did they tell you what signals to look out for?


 Yes, I'm seeing a behaviourist and will be having a few 121 sessions. I've only had one 2 hour session so far and we were given lots of homework to do! The assessment of his behaviour was that he missed out on learning some key social skills when he was sick as a puppy and then on steroids and in his own little world for such a long time. So the strategy is to give him a new coping mechanism to switch to automatically when he feels threatened instead of going in to defence mode. It's going to be a long and slow process as it's not something that can be fixed over night. 




wellerfeller said:


> I love this kind of thing! Dogs communicate so well with each other but it can be so subtle it's easy for us humans to miss the signals. I can imagine you walking around the house, shaking off and yawning, the kids must think you have gone nuts


 lol, I'm going to make the kids do it too - we are all nuts in this house  :laugh:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is starting class tonight for the same reason. he is getting worse around other dogs especially little dogs and puppies. I need to learn how to turn that around. he also is very fearful of new people and people with hoods. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've mentioned the boxer thing !! A few times before, I know exactly where is come from , a couple of years ago I kept meeting at different times two different men who both had two boxers which would pull on the lead and aggressively bark at us. Wilf had always nicely greeted dogs or learnt to ignore the ones that weren't interested, but then if we met a boxer he would start the barking first, I'd find myself watching ahead all the time, then I got Wilf to carry a ball to stop the barking, you sometimes could hear him whining with it in his mouth if we met a boxer. Anyway off lead a couple of times he has bared his teeth and warned them off, it obviously nervous aggression but I'm really conscious of it escalating. He has started the odd time barking at pugs, staffi type dogs, does take away the enjoyment when your constantly watching.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen, your problem sounds more specific and I read something recently that may help you so I'll email you. It would need you to recruit someone with a friendly Boxer to help you though..... know anyone?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Jake is starting class tonight for the same reason. he is getting worse around other dogs especially little dogs and puppies. I need to learn how to turn that around. he also is very fearful of new people and people with hoods.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ah Donna, sorry to hear it's getting worse :hug:. Do you know what has triggered it? I hope the classes go well for you. Do tell us what they advise.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks me dear xxx there's a dog day care centre that also does training, I've been meaning to contact them but its 40 mins away and with the potential bad weather I've thought maybe as the weather gets milder I may get in touch. Just thought they may know some dogs who could help out obviously with the consentt of the owners x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

the first time it happened a friend had brought his puppy into or yard and Jake just lunged at him. then he stated acting ot on walks when other dogs went by. I thought it was a needing to be snipped issue but it is now almost two months post snip and it is not better. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely video Clare, I will now have to watch Beau & Kody and look out for the shake. Roo has got so big too how much does she weigh now Clare.? xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting about Boxer's - I met a lady recently with an English bulldog - he was on the lead but the owner said he didn't really need to be and was really soft but she had found that other dogs often had a reaction to him and she thought it was because they couldn't 'read' him like other dogs.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie copies everything Dexter does its fascinating. She is is like his mirror image sometimes.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I got to see the shake first hand last night. I wouldn't have thought anything of it if i had not read this. A very boisterous puggle got right in Jake's face and started licking him. Jake was frantically backing away and then the mom pulled her dog away. As soon as he was being pulled away Jake literally shook it off kind of like he would after a bath, starting at the head and down to the tail.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I was playing with Lola this morning on the floor and she started to get carried away, so I did the shake thing and she became totally submissive. Not sure if she understood the body language or she was looking at me as if to say... "Mum, what the heck are you up to?" Was very interesting though, I hadn't seen the look on her face before. Go on try it! You know you want to!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great video! When Biscuit and Honey chase each other - well it's usually Biscuit chasing Honey - he starts telling her off by doing this grumbly telling off growl into her neck as he reaches her. It's totally non-aggressive and I can tell he's just peeved with being outrun! He has also started doing it to other puppies that play with Honey when they get too active. He is like a big daddy telling them off! I think I saw Obi going near Roo's head/neck area too? - although he was clearly in the lead! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The grumble into the neck thing is a clear dog sign that it is ENOUGH! When a bitch is still suckling her puppies if one of trhem starts playing with her nipple rather than feeding properly, she will put her head right down - nose on the offending pup and grumble - a really low grumble! The pup will freeze or back off and when it gets back on the nipple it feeds properly. Once the pups get bigger when they mness about the bitch will just stand up and walk away! But the grumble comes first. My dad used to train the pups not to chew on his laces, or the tassels of his kikoi, by doing the same and it worked brilliantly!
I think in the video there are several signs that Obi gives Roo and that the shake is definitely the last sign and calming signal. By lying down he stops the immediate chase - but he is still wound up and as he zooms back in she goes back to the game - he turns in on her at that point (head and body) which I think is a dominant gesture 'I'm the boss' immediately followed by the shake, which defuses the situation. Roo shakes too clearly signalling htat she is calming down too... Two happy poos who read each other well.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving this thread....learning so much , great post Marzi:twothumbs:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes I thought the lying down, which he does several times, was to slow things down too and the more I read of Turid's book the more signs I see. I've been watching them both very closely and I'm amazed just how many signals they use with each other and with the family. Some signals are so subtle whereas others are very obvious. I wish I had more time and money to study this all properly.


----------

